# Any advise on Meformin/Clomid and weight issues?



## AllysonH (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello  

I've just been diagnosed with v low AMH and are desperate to conceive.  Consultant wasn't that helpful when gave test results and have left me with lots of queries  

My cycle is all over the place - have had continuous periods and now no period for 60 days - initially doc has perscribed Meformin - I think to aid weight loss - but from what I have read on web this normally seems to be for people with PCOS (which doc intially thought I had as overweight - but tests showed I didn't and likely I am perimenopausal  ).  I think my doc is maintaining that as I have difficulty losing weigth I may have insulin resistance that isn't helping with weight and that Metformin will help?  I'm just really uncomfortable with the idea of taking a drug for weight loss - has this worked for anyone and does it have any nasty side effects or anythign I should be aware of before taking.  My doc wants to see quite a big weight loss (not sure how much?!) before puttign me on Clomid to help with my cycles.  I'm just so scared that I may not be able to loss the weight (not been successful in the past - although never had such good motivation either!) and especially in such short time - as time is really limited if I am perimenopausal.  Does anyone have any tips that have worked for them in losing weight - especially with possible insulin issues and also are there any tests I should ahve had down to check this is the right medication for me and/or if there are any other reasons for difficulties with weight loss (this isn't a fat person looking for excuses - honestly!).  I've had thyroid tested - results were - Plasma fre T4 level - 16.5 pmol/L and Plasma TSH level 1.50mu/L - which apparently are both normal.  

Thanks for any help you can offer - I hope this is the right board to put this message (I'm a newbie and haven't quite got hang of this yet  )

A x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Allyson

Maybe you should post your question about metformin on the pcos board as lots of people on there have had it.  On that board there seem to be lots of success stories with metformin

Just wanted to send you some positive vibes for your weight loss      Its hard work but if you keep at it, it can be done.

I'd be tempted to ask your consulant for a specific goal.  I have heard that some consultants will give clomid on BMI of 35.  Maybe he is going to re-test your hormone levels after the weight loss to see if they have improved.  

I have PCOS so find managing my weight tough, my big tip is to have a desert spoon of nuts &/or seeds with every meal because this way you are giving your body good fats every meal.  Your body realises it is getting good fat regularly then your body starts to realise it doen't need to store fat anymore.  I also went to a personal trainer which was expensive but I think worth it as its the first thing that ever really worked for me.

Good luck

Jenny
xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just a couple of question that I have while reading hun

Are you under the GP or Consultant/Clinic 
Have you only had the bloods done, any other investigations 
I presume you have been prescribed clomid as you are posting on the clomid boards 

Metformin IS given to help weightloss and while TCC (whether this is natural or IVF etc etc) there are studies that show it can help with insulin probs that may help concieving, so although it is normal for ladies with PCOS, lots of other ladies have been prescribed it too, espcially along with Clomid.

I am a large lady with PCOS and underactive thyroid and although it is VERY hard going to loose the weight it really has made a difference to my cycles and I have actually ovulated on my own 

Here are a few links to other bits that you may find helpful

Metformin thread on the PCOS boards
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129846.0

Perimenopausal board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

We also have a Belly Buddies board for those that need someone to go through the weight loss, but it's a private board, so you will need to request access to it using this form
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/


----------

